# How long does NPP take to kick in?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

And what side effects am I likely to see? I'm only on 100mg 2x per week so I'm hoping for none!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd probably get the dose increased slightly. Not being an advocate of massive doses, but I think you will see little from 200mg PW, try 400mg+. I think 200mg is more of a therapeutic dose for joint lubrication, but in theory it should yield some gains.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

200mg a week? Go for 600 and enjoy.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I'm using 100mg m/w/f and I'm a week into my cycle, I've added a few lbs and have a slight increase in strength but nothing major as of yet


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry, just realised I didn't answer your main question. I would say you will notice the increased weight gain and some strength within 2 weeks. No notable side effects for me, other than that my recovery was a bit slower post-cycle, but nothing major


----------



## Paraboy (Dec 25, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> 200mg a week? Go for 600 and enjoy.


you didnt even use npp mate


----------



## Paraboy (Dec 25, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> I'm using 100mg m/w/f and I'm a week into my cycle, I've added a few lbs and have a slight increase in strength but nothing major as of yet


How much test


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> And what side effects am I likely to see? I'm only on 100mg 2x per week so I'm hoping for none!


Roughly about 2 weeks, but your dosing isn't enough mate. 400mg minimum in my opinion.


----------



## Paraboy (Dec 25, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> Roughly about 2 weeks, but your dosing isn't enough mate. 400mg minimum in my opinion.


What do you experience ? And how much test


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Paraboy said:


> What do you experience ? And how much test


I was running test e at 900mg and NPP at 450mg.

Monday 1ml test, 1.5ml npp and the same wednesday and Friday.

No sides other than good gains and some strength, didn't notice much in the way of joint lubrication if I'm honest. Also kept estrogen in check with 25mg Aromasin ED to avoid rise in prolactin


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

should kick in within about the first 1.5 weeks ish and get stronger from there NPP is my favourite compound


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Doesn't this compound have a short half life and be done EOD?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've seen people do it 2x weekly with good results

Suppose only one way to find out?!

I'm on 700mg test, and 30mg tbol a day as well


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Paraboy said:


> How much test


I'm using 100mg test p. using the 2 short Esther's as a kickstart for test e and deca


----------



## Paraboy (Dec 25, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> I'm using 100mg test p. using the 2 short Esther's as a kickstart for test e and deca


How much test total a week


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Within 10 days for me. 100mg mon wed fri was plenty for me. Once I learned to eat right


----------



## Paraboy (Dec 25, 2014)

theyouth said:


> Within 10 days for me. 100mg mon wed fri was plenty for me. Once I learned to eat right


How much test


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Paraboy said:


> How much test


Your not the cleverest are you lol. 3 times a week at 100mg of each compounds usually adds upto 300mg of each compound a week??


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Paraboy said:


> How much test


500mg test cyp


----------



## Tigerman (Jul 16, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Your not the cleverest are you lol. 3 times a week at 100mg of each compounds usually adds upto 300mg of each compound a week??


He didn't memtion each compound. As you can see above 500mg


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> And what side effects am I likely to see? I'm only on 100mg 2x per week so I'm hoping for none!


200 mg / week is just waste of time,

I did 400 mg / week and I was starting to feel it after 2 weeks.


----------



## Paraboy (Dec 25, 2014)

white said:


> 200 mg / week is just waste of time,
> 
> I did 400 mg / week and I was starting to feel it after 2 weeks.


How much test


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Smoog said:


> Doesn't this compound have a short half life and be done EOD?


I think the half life is 3.5/4 days, bud. I've jabbed it m/w/f and also m/th and never noticed a shred of difference.

Good compound.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Paraboy said:


> you didnt even use npp mate


I have used npp.. I was running Test/Tren/NPP so keep the noise down.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Tigerman said:


> He didn't memtion each compound. As you can see above 500mg


He's asked everyone who's replied that's used npp how much test they'd used including myself hence my reply


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Obvious thing to do would be to run your test higher than the npp dose


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

i'm running 100mg Test P and 100mg NPP EOD.

only done two shots so far


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Paraboy said:


> How much test


Youve posted this post to 3 different people, you seem to have a interest in test lol?

To answer your question, any amount you want within reason.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ran it twice 2ml Monday 2ml Thursday felt it was working around 10 days in, and before paraboy askes 500mg lol.


----------



## Tigerman (Jul 16, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> He's asked everyone who's replied that's used npp how much test they'd used including myself hence my reply


Sorry bro, should of read the thread properly.


----------

